# Export Excel to Powerpoint



## strebewi (Jan 19, 2006)

Is there a quick way to export an Excel file into Powerpoint so that each Excel tab appears as one slide within Powerpoint?  Thanks


----------



## Taospark (Jan 22, 2006)

By tab, I'm guessing you mean worksheet.  Off the bat, you might try this link here: http://www.microsoft.com/atwork/getworkdone/timesaving.mspx

I'm not sure what version of Office you have, but there should be an option to already do this.  If not, try it manually or just do a quick search in Powerpoint's help file.  I remember a feature where it automatically imported and pre-formatted Excel data.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jan 22, 2006)

Taospark

Thanks for a great link - like the original poster, I have problems getting my Excel datainto Powerpoint.  I also really liked the Visio stuff too!

Best regards

Richard


----------



## strebewi (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  It looks like that only applies to bringing in data to a particular chart.  I would like to be able to select a workbook that has 10 sheets and have it imported into Powerpoint so that each sheet is displayed on one page within Powerpoint.  The information may be in the form of either tables or charts.  I thought maybe someone would know of an add-in that would do this.  Thanks again.


----------

